# MAC - Naughty Nauticals Swatches - May 08



## MAC_Whore (Mar 23, 2008)

Place all your *Naughty Nautical* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC  or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Naughty Nauticals Collection Discussion Thread* . 

For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Naughty Nauticals Color Story Post*.


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naught Nauticals - May 08*

Hi girls,

I've received my NN collection today!!! Not the whole collection but most of it.....these are the pictures and swatches.....


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naught Nauticals - May 08*

*L/G Ensign*






*L/G Bateaux*






*L/G Hey sailor*






*L/G Love Knot*






*L/S Ahoy there!*






*L/S Buoy-o-Buoy*






*L/S Party Mate*






*L/S Port Red*






*Above left Meet the fleet, right Illegal cargo*
*Under left Pandamonium, right Submarine*


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naught Nauticals - May 08*

*And the pigments....from top to bottom: Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, Lark About and Lovely Lily*


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naught Nauticals - May 08*

Lovely Lily Pigment:


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naught Nauticals - May 08*

Lovely Lily Pigment:


----------



## Mien (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naught Nauticals - May 08*

Party Mate, lustre (Creamy neutral pink brown)
This picture is way more accurate than MACs Product pic


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naught Nauticals - May 08*

I did some comparisons with the Naughty Nauticals items, I'm NC43 and all the swatches are on top off Soft Ochre paintpot.

Illegal Cargo compared with Neutral Pink, Shale, Flirty Number and Botanical





Lovely Lilly compared to Kitchmas
Meet the fleet compared to Prankster (Fafi quad) and Blu-Noir (4 Boy Beauty Quad)


----------



## Mien (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naught Nauticals - May 08*






Illegal Cargo compared to Neutral Pink (N-Collection)


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naught Nauticals - May 08*

Ok guys I got my Submarine through today so heres some...well...average swatches. Sorry, I never done this before...Hope its ok.










Right to Left:

Submarine, Freshwater, Deep Truth, Flashtrack, Blue Pigment, Nile (from McQueen), Electric Eel and Blue side of Silversmith (From Antiquitease)










Close up of Submarine (bottom) Fresh Water then Deep Truth


----------



## soaked (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Port Red l/s on NW20 












I'm really not a lipstick kind of gal but this is soo pretty! True apple red, gorgeous!

-----------------

Mutiny pigment (blue, omg GORGEOUS!! def must have) and the dark purple one that I don't remember the name of. Not sure if the purple one is from this collection or not, sorry! It's definetly from an upcoming collection though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*edit* I'm pretty sure the purple one is Meet The Fleet..


----------



## Risser (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

I am NC20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








**Fleshpot is a Pro lipstick (Thanks, MaryaHari) and Masque is a LE one.


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...9/IMG_0430.jpg

Top pic are swatches taken on my NC30 skin primed with UDPP






Swatches are taken on white paper 





http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...9/IMG_0445.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...9/IMG_0444.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...9/IMG_0443.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...9/IMG_0442.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...9/IMG_0441.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...9/IMG_0440.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...9/IMG_0439.jpg

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...9/IMG_0438.jpg


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Shore Leave (cream), Illegal Cargo (lilac) and Love Knot lipglass in various lighting


----------



## amy04 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

These pictures are all HUGE so I'm linking to them. 
http://amyopoly.com/makeup/mutiny.jpg
http://amyopoly.com/makeup/mutiny2.jpg
http://amyopoly.com/makeup/mutiny3.jpg

Mutiny's texture in comparison to Helium:
http://amyopoly.com/makeup/mutiny4.jpg
http://amyopoly.com/makeup/mutiny5.jpg
http://amyopoly.com/makeup/mutiny6.jpg
http://amyopoly.com/makeup/mutiny7.jpg
http://amyopoly.com/makeup/mutiny8.jpg
http://amyopoly.com/makeup/mutiny9.jpg

Mutiny in comparison to other blue/greens:
http://amyopoly.com/makeup/mutiny10.jpg
(Top to Bottom)
Otherworldly Paint Pot
Mutiny Pigment
Otherworldly + Mutiny
Azreal Blue Pigment
Clear Sky Blue Pigment
Aquadisiac
Parrot
Moonflower

http://amyopoly.com/makeup/nn1.jpg
(Right) Ensign Lipgloss
(Left) Buoy-O-Buoy Lipstick + Ensign Lipgloss

I am NC15.


----------



## joozxklumzi (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

hey guys, heres some swatches from the stuff i got from NN. swatched on NC35 with UDPP as base. 
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...i/DSC08297.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...i/DSC08300.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...i/DSC08301.jpg


----------



## MaryaHari (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_I am NC20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sorry, Fleshpot is a Dc'd lipstick and Masque is a LE one._

 
I just thought I'd let you know that Fleshpot itself isn't a DC/LE lipstick; it's a Pro product lipstick. Just the Fleshpot that comes in Heatherette packaging is DC/LE.


----------



## Danapotter (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Lipsticks





Eye Shadows + Pigments





Nail Lacquers





Submarine compared to Freshwater:





Mutiny + Bell Bottom Blue Pigments


----------



## mi-ke_neko (May 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

I don't know how well y'all will be able to see this, but its Bateaux over Buoy-O-Buoy.

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/m...t=DSC02790.jpg

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/m...t=DSC02789.jpg


----------



## Judymomocoa (May 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Mutiny is as gorgoues as i expected, bell bottom blue (BBB) not so much, not as pigmented as i thought it would be, the staying power is poor and i can hardly keep it stays on the skin without having hella falloff. Larkabout, think of comparing Frozen white but i was running out of the pigment, it is a nice white with subtle blue shimmers which i think it's little flakier than vanilla pigment. 





















Pressed NN pigment pans


----------



## StephsCl (May 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

The Pigments are oh so Fab!


----------



## dominichulinda (May 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

here are comparison pics.

meet the fleet vs. naval

port red vs. queen's sin

lark about vs. frozen white

mutiny vs. azreal blue vs. aire-de-blu


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Mutiny p/m, Bell Bottom Bue p/m, Port Red l/s, Ahoy There! l/s, Illegal Crago e/s & sample of Lark About p/m all on NC35 skin with NO BASE.

Pointer: If you have Blue Strom e/s, you won't need Submarine e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...l/cf13462a.jpg


----------



## Colorqueen (May 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

I was shocked at how close Azreal Blue and Mutiny are when swatched on skin (in container they look very different)
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















These was taken in daylight with no flash.

The left side of Azreal is more accurate in real life- it has a slightly more silvery tone to it- but they are VERY close.


----------



## iSHi (May 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*


----------



## makeupMOMMA (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*


----------



## duckduck (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

I got my little black UPS package today, so I had to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All swatches done on C2 skin with naturally pigmented lips.






Bouy oh Bouy Lipstick
Ahoy There! Lipstick
Party Mate Lipstick
Port Red Lipstick





Love Alert Dazzleglass
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
Party Mate Lustreglass
Bateaux Lustreglass
Ensign Lustreglass














I forgot to swatch Bateaux on my lips with the other glosses, but it is a very beautiful (slightly opaque) coppery-pink on me, a must for gals with naturally pigmented lips


----------



## duckduck (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Some swatch comparisons with Naked Lunch (Frost), Shore Leave (Veluxe Pearl), and Shroom (Satin):










Swatch comparison of 4N, Bouy of Bouy, and Embraceable (all Lustres):





Swatch comparison of Love Knot Lustreglass, Prrr Lipglass, Nymphette Lipglass, and Ensign Lustreglass (Nymphette and Ensign are almost identical in color, but Ensign is a bit more opaque):


----------



## duckduck (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

And finally some very well-deserved extra love for Port Red:





Port Red Alone (C2/naturally pigmented lips)





Port Red + Bateaux Lustreglass





Port Red + Love Alert Dazzleglass


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Similairities between hug me and bouy-o-bouy





Buoy-o-buoy





Hug me


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Found these on MUA, courtesy of the user barbie_c0ri


Queen's Sin on Left and Port Red on Right







Queen's Sin on top and Port Red on bottom


----------



## lizsybarite (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Port Red comparisons on NC15 skin:


----------



## Schoko-Addict (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*


----------



## sofabean (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*


----------



## kimmy (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

bateaux l/g on nc25 skin









ensign l/g on nc25 skin


----------



## thewickedstyle (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Naughty Nauticals, Two coats, before top coat (and clean up, obviously-sorry!)


----------



## kimmy (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

mutiny pigment on nc25 skin


----------



## Schnurbseltini (May 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Bell Bottom Blue





Mutiny





Illegal Cargo


----------



## amber_j (May 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

NC50 skin - UDPP base - natural light/no flash (IRL these products have more shimmer to them than the photos show, they're really pretty!)

L-R: Shore Leave e/s, Illegal Cargo e/s, Pandamonium e/s, Lovely Lily p/m, Mutiny p/m, Bell-Bottom Blue p/m


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Here you go: the stowaways quad as promised.


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*







Left: Mutiny
Right: Milani's Caribbean Sea

Underneath: Both with MAC Shadestick Sea Me
They're pretty identical, but, Mutiny handles itself better packing/blending wise.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

As promised: No base, no flash

L-R
Sea cadet, crest the wave, awash, satin taupe


----------



## Madam E (May 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Bateaux Lustreglass


----------



## sleepyhead (May 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

i don't know if anyone still need these swatches, but here they are anyways (swatched over bare skin, NC30 concealer, and mixing medium in different lightings)


----------



## winterwonder (May 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

NW15-20, natural light, no flash, no base

Azreal Blue, Mutiny, Mood Ring


----------



## knoxydoll (May 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Lovely Lily






Bell Bottom Blue







Mutiny






Lark About






Pandamonium


----------



## wifey806 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: swatches- NN on a WOC... curious?? ;P*

here's what didn't look horrible on me (nc 45-50):

my wrist is actually lighter,nc 42-44 maybe..??










yes, it looks this orange on me IRL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Personally, I consider this a "light, pale purple" (on me) but I bought it thinking it'd be less cool/blue, and more pink-pink 





nc50 full cov. as base as over entire lid. No other e/s were used.


----------



## obbreb (May 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*






MAC Buoy-o-Buoy lipstick with Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## sleepyhead (May 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

as if we have not seen enough of port red already, here's some more

port red on unlined lips (applied straight out of the tube, so please excuse the application)





port red with clear lipgloss





port red as a lip stain


----------



## anti_starlet8 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Love Knot lustreglass swatch on unlined, unprimed lips

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3190/...7e29efaff5.jpg

I wear C40 in studio fix for ref.


----------



## Rennah (May 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Shirelle Nail Polish ('Lacquer')!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/shirelle.jpg


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Here are a few swatches of Submarine, Meet the Fleet and Bell Bottom Blue against some other blues.  All swatches are swatched over Bare Canvas paint, on NW15.

Direct Sunlight:










Indoor daylight (my son took the picture, that's why it is opposite the other one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):


----------



## mmc5 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

My small, but lovely haul


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Here is a swatch of meet the fleet and contrast. there really similar.


----------



## Moxy (May 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

I only got Mutiny pigment because I'm saving for those mineralize eye shadows in August, but I thought I'd include my pictures as well (not that you need any more swatches
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)











And here's my kitty Pumpkin keeping it safe


----------



## eyebrowless (May 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Ahoy, There Lipstick








Love Knot Lustreglass








Pigments
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g...s/DSCN8407.jpg
L-R: Larkabout, Lovely Lily, Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue








Larkabout and Lovely Lily








Mutiny and Bell Bottom Blue


----------



## spectrolite (May 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Naughty Nauticals shadows and comparisons on NW45 skin in natural light. Mutiny is actually a bit more aqua than it came out in the photo. I think that the reflection of the sunlight on it washed it out. Although they look similar in the photo, Thunder and Meet the Fleet are different. Thunder has a fine purpley-bluish sheen to it and is slightly sparkley while Meet the Fleet is a true matte colour.

No base was used. Nail polish photo also taken in natural light.


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Port Red vs. Powerhouse & Queen's Sin


----------



## Julzie (May 28, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

I'm a bit late  But here we go...

*Submarine, Illegal Cargo & Shore Leave*





*Submarine eyeshadow*





*Illegal Cargo eyeshadow*





*Shore Leave eyeshadow*





*Party Mate lipstick*





*Mutiny pigment*
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2084/...dcffe00a_o.jpg


----------



## jasminbarley (May 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

*****


----------



## deadstarlet (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

This is my first time sorry if it dosent come out right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 All photos in Artifical and Natural Lighting


Mutiny Pigment









Ahoy,There! Lipstick









Stowaways Quad (Naughty Naughticals Nordstrom Only quad)


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

port red l/s on nc25 skin




port red l/s in the tube


----------



## lara (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*





*Ensign *lustreglass.





*Bell Bottom Blue* pigment





*Bell Bottom Blue* pigment swatched.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*






PORT RED lipstick


----------



## Nessy (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Naughty Nauticals - May 08*

Hey everyone, these are my first lot of swatches we have PANDAMONIUM e/s and PORT RED l/s, which is FAB and very very sexi




















Thanks for looking

Nessy xx


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Pigment 
Bell Bottom Blue
Mutiny
Lovely Lily

Nail Lacquer Shirelle

Lustreglass
Hey Sailor
Ensign


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jul 3, 2008)

Bell Bottom Blue
Mutiny
Port Red l/s


----------

